# P0597 code(says thermostat) on 2012 LS 6 spd



## charlescruze (Aug 11, 2015)

my radiator sounds like a helicopter, engine isn't actually overheating, check engine light is on..
Is this code for sure thermostat? should I be looking at anything else? also does anyone know if this is covered under powertrain warranty? I took it in to a certified chevy dealer and they said that it wasn't covered..
61000 miles on it

the code comes up as a volkwagon sensor(from the auto zone code reader) but on other forums Ive found that its the thermostat.. Just want to make sure I'm not missing something


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Already responded…..avoid double posting please.

Rob


----------

